# Want to marry American girlfriend... Please help!



## ALCA (Feb 10, 2011)

I live in Scotland and my fiancee lives in New York. We have both done research on how to marry but we haven't found detailed answers as to how to go about it. 

If we get married in the UK it will require us to get a fiancee visa and she will not be able to work, I don't want her to feel trapped in a house, since she is not the housewife type like she tells me; which I love about her. 

I have bought her a plane ticket to come to the UK in March just to be with me because I can't cope with the distance but she is going to stay for a week. 

Anyhow we are both 20 years old. 

We are planning to get married in November of this year hopefully. I am fully Scottish btw. We want to get married in the US while I am on the VWP because I qualify for it. 

I can only stay 2 weeks top in America because of work. I was wondering if when I go to the US can I marry her within those two weeks ? 

What is the process ? 
How do I go about it? 
How much will it cost to get married? We want to marry at city hall we don't want a big fancy wedding. 
How long is the process ? 

Please provide me with answers and advice. I love this woman with all of my heart and I can't go another year without her.


----------



## weberlat (Sep 4, 2010)

The fiance visa is not the best choice for your situation, not least because the two of you won't qualify for it since neither of you are 21 and an explicit requirement is that you both have reached 21. Also, with that, you have to pay the fee for the fiance visa first and then, after you've married, you have to be about the same amount again to change the immigration status to FLR(M) and be granted 27 months (and the right to work).

I don't think that there are any visas that you need to get to get married in the US, but you should check to make sure.

A civil wedding isn't expensive at all, but the exact price depends on the jurisdiction. I think that some places you can have a small ceremony and in others it's just signing the marriage license, but I don't know for sure because I have a civil union, so all I had to do was get a document notarized and send it off.

But that is, as far as I know, all that's involved with getting married in a city hall. Mostly, just show up and have the filing fee in hand and you're good to go. You'll get the wedding license in about a week and then, given that you're both 21 by then and can meet the Maintenance and Accommodation requirements, you two can apply for a spousal visa. That's when the stress really starts!


----------



## weberlat (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, I should also add that she should be sure to bring proof of her continued connection to the US (lease, letter from her employer, whatever else), a copy of a recent bank statement and her itinerary to prove that she's intending to leave the UK at the end of her week with you. The immigration officer will ask the reason for her trip and when she says she's going to meet you, it might raise red flags. She may not be asked for those documents, but it's much better to be prepared with all of it than to risk being denied entry.


----------



## ALCA (Feb 10, 2011)

weberlat said:


> Oh, I should also add that she should be sure to bring proof of her continued connection to the US (lease, letter from her employer, whatever else), a copy of a recent bank statement and her itinerary to prove that she's intending to leave the UK at the end of her week with you. The immigration officer will ask the reason for her trip and when she says she's going to meet you, it might raise red flags. She may not be asked for those documents, but it's much better to be prepared with all of it than to risk being denied entry.


Thank you for answering and sharing your advice and experience. We both know that we need to be both 21 for the spousal visa for her to come to the UK and live with me. What I want to know is if there is an age limitation in America for both us to marry. Which one is least expensive, the marriage license or the civil marriage ? I don't know if both are the same. I am apologise. 

Our plan is :

- Marry in November 2011. We will be 21 in January 25 (I) & 26 (her). 

- I was planning on doing the spousal visa request as soon as we got married because I hear that it takes approximately 1-2 months. But I think that maybe it is best to wait until we are 21 and file for the spousal visa for her to come live with me. 

*****We have been together for 3 years. We have pictures, IM's skype calls, rebtel calls, the whole lot, receipts of packages, etc. 

She has came to the UK before. She came for two weeks and wasn't denied nor hassled with any questions. She was prepared the last time before and wasn't asked for any documents.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Since you're both over 18, there won't be any problems getting married in America. Marriage requirements really depend on the state and sometimes county or locality you're getting married in. In my case (a county in Pennsylvania), we had to apply for the marriage license at least 3 days before the wedding. And we had to pay for it then. It really wasn't that expensive at all. I'd really be surprised if you'd have to pay more than 25 or 30 dollars in any location, but I could be wrong. There was something in place that cost a bit more where you could request in front of a judge having the waiting period waived, but it had to be for a very good reason (like one person's deployment getting moved forward or something like that).

However, each state is different. Some require longer waiting periods and physical examinations/blood tests, while others just require you to show up on the day. From what I understand, it's very inexpensive to get married before a justice of the peace, but you have to decide if that's what's best for you. You really need to research the state you're getting married in to know what's best for you. I hope that helps!


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

As Modzy78 noted, each state is entitled to set its own rules for marriage, including minimum age, waiting periods, whether cousins can marry, medical exams, etc.

You mentioned that your fiancee is in New York, but didn't specify if she's in New York State or New York City. Information for marriage in New York State can be found at Getting Married in New York State - New York State Department of Health

For New York City, the site is at City Clerk's Office - City of New York

Generally speaking, in New York (State or City) there is a 24 hour waiting period from the time you get your license until the marriage can be performed. No blood test or physical exam is required. The license is valid for 60 days from issuance (ie, the marriage must be performed during that time period). Either of the websites will provide you with further information on required ID, cost ($40 in NYS, $35 in NYC), obtaining an official marriage certificate, etc.

Good luck to you both.


----------

